# You know you're a cyclist when...



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You put on your mini skirt for a night out and find a presta valve adapter in the pocket.

That's all, made for a good chuckle at the restaurant.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

cool


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

That is awesome.

I guess I'm a dog owners since I find poop bags in all my clothing.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

screampint said:


> You put on your mini skirt for a night out and find a presta valve adapter in the pocket.
> 
> That's all, made for a good chuckle at the restaurant.


Or when you find a tire lever in your elegant suit pocket ...::thumbsup:


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

How do you like those levers, btw? I'm skeptical, but have yet to try 'em.

Oh, um, you know you're a cyclist when you look at pictures of bikes at 10 PM after working in a bike shop all day. Obsessed? I prefer "passionate."


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

When you try to unclip from the brake pedal...


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Ericmopar said:


> When you try to unclip from the brake pedal...


Some of us run flats, so we have to jump off our brake pedal.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

... when you paid more for your bike then you did your car...


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*or*



screampint said:


> You put on your mini skirt for a night out
> and find a presta valve adapter in the pocket.
> That's all, made for a good chuckle at the restaurant.


or when you're on the way to your nephew's wedding and 
you realize you forgot your brown socks for the brown tux (yes _BROWN_!). 
So you have to wear what you have on...
grey & green Dirt Sweat & Gears socks (made by Swiftwick :thumbsup 
Good thing the pants were a tad long


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

screampint said:


> You know you're a cyclist when.........You put on your mini skirt for a night out and find a presta valve adapter in the pocket.


That's never happened to me. Mine doesn't have pockets.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

When the tan on your legs has a sock line and the tan on your arms has a glove line complete with tanned circle where the Velcro strap leaves a little skin exposed. 

Lets not mention the strap line from the helmet too ;-/

Every time I got swimming somewhere my non riding friends will say “Hey Steve! You forgot to take your white shirt and socks off!!”

Farmer’s tans – they’re a fashion statement.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

When you plan your vacations around riding.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm starting to think that this thread would be better with pics of said mini skirt being worn.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Not so exciting...

All my mini skirts have to be at least as long as my bike shorts, to cover up the tan lines.


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

When you are driving and you are trying to see what bike the individual is riding across the street, and your girlfriend slaps you and tells you to stop checking out the HOT chick on the bike.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Luckily I have enough sleeveless jerseys and tanks to offset the farmers tan on the upper arm, but I always have the tell-tale Camelbak swathe of white down my back!

I'm going out on the river tomorrow, that may change a few lines. Of course, I'll still have a pfd on.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> Not so exciting...
> 
> All my mini skirts have to be at least as long as my bike shorts, to cover up the tan lines.


LOL

Exactly! My wife also sometimes gets embarrassed when I wear flip-flops. At times in the season my sock lines are _that_ bad.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

When you're driving you scope out the rock formations on the side of the road and think, "I could ride that..." 

John


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

when you have dreams about being able to levitate


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Ska! said:


> LOL
> 
> Exactly! My wife also sometimes gets embarrassed when I wear flip-flops. At times in the season my sock lines are _that_ bad.


River trips help that problem.

Of course, then you have the Chaco sandal line and then the sock line, but at least the sock line is faded.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Mike T. said:


> That's never happened to me. Mine doesn't have pockets.


No? I could loan one out to you that does


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

When you ask a salesperson at ___insert here___(electronics, camera, car, anything non cycling) store, so is this more of an LX or XTR level product?


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Jisch said:


> When you're driving you scope out the rock formations on the side of the road and think, "I could ride that..."
> 
> John


HA! I've been doing that for no less than 35 years. But it was a BMX bike in the early days.
And it wasn't just rock formations.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

screampint said:


> Not so exciting...
> 
> All my mini skirts have to be at least as long as my bike shorts, to cover up the tan lines.


Oh well, at least you post good riding photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

... if you're looking for the best line while driving.

...if you see a map and think about possible "fun" shortcuts between places.


edit: actually you know you're a cyclist when you find yourself cycling everywhere instead of driving.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

You have a wreck and you're more concerned about damage to your bike than you are to yourself.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Ska! said:


> LOL
> 
> Exactly! My wife also sometimes gets embarrassed when I wear flip-flops. At times in the season my sock lines are _that_ bad.


For a few summers I had a killer whistle and lanyard tan line from lifeguarding.

and not an original line: you know you're a cyclist.. when you pull up on the steering wheel of your car to go over a speed bump.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

M_S said:


> How do you like those levers, btw? I'm skeptical, but have yet to try 'em.
> 
> Oh, um, you know you're a cyclist when you look at pictures of bikes at 10 PM after working in a bike shop all day. Obsessed? I prefer "passionate."


 I have one, but I rarely use it and when I do it's just to hold the bead off the rim (DH tires, ugh) while I use a normal set to finish the job. Pedros levers are my favorites, and once I started using the soap and water trick the Crank Bros tool got relegated to the drawer of misfit tools.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Well, I kind of understand*

But it is so hard to explain to people why I am wearing a mini-skirt in the first place........

Actually, you know you are a cyclist when you say you are a cyclist. The number of bikes, the cost of bikes, the amount of riding you do all matter less than your state of mind.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

TwistedCrank said:


> You have a wreck and you're more concerned about damage to your bike than you are to yourself.


I sometimes worry about my bike when i crash, but this month, i have had two crashes where i was more worried about my well being than my bike.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

You know your a cyclist when you wake up in the morning and on the way to the bathroom stub your toe on a wheel, stuble over your workstand, and almost kick your helmet into the wall (This actually happenned a few nights ago)


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

When your husband doesn't even bother to comment on the small bottle of chain lube and mini measuring tape on the bathroom countertop.


Soooo... I work in a bike shop and carry a mini measuring tape to compare frame geometries. I also ride a lot, and sometimes shove stuff in my pockets intending them for the camelbak, only to empty the pockets at the end of the day, onto the bathroom countertop. My husband says my pockets are like those of Dennis the Menace, only without frogs.


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

screampint said:


> You put on your mini skirt for a night out and find a presta valve adapter in the pocket.
> 
> That's all, made for a good chuckle at the restaurant.


McGyver could overthrow a small nation with one of those things.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Or when you are looking for the best riding line when hiking and you walk over it...


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

...your bike-clothes closet is organized using lycra and all-mountain as sub-categories.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

HTR4EVR said:


> Or when you are looking for the best riding line when hiking and you walk over it...


Where is this?


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

I have been a cyclist for many years but I had an interesting experience on an airplane several years ago.

I'm not a big fan of air travel and the turbulence on this flight was quite severe. I tried deep breathing, mantras of "Bumpy road, bumpy road", and even a gin n tonic. Nothing was helping. That is until I shut my eyes and envisioned riding Horsethief Bench in Fruita. Suddenly all the bumps and gyrations of the plane became soothing berms and rock ledges! Almost immediately my HR slowed a bit and the anxiety was gone.

Works everytime now!


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

PAmtbiker said:


> You know your a cyclist when you wake up in the morning and on the way to the bathroom stub your toe on a wheel, stuble over your workstand, and almost kick your helmet into the wall (This actually happenned a few nights ago)


Hey just did that! Almost bumped into the frame hanging from the stand. What can I say it was dark and no glasses....

JmZ


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

When looking for a new place to live, one of your biggest concerns is the riding areas in the vicinity, and if you will be able to ride to work/school.


----------



## apr_GTI (Apr 13, 2008)

Lactic said:


> I have been a cyclist for many years but I had an interesting experience on an airplane several years ago.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of air travel and the turbulence on this flight was quite severe. I tried deep breathing, mantras of "Bumpy road, bumpy road", and even a gin n tonic. Nothing was helping. That is until I shut my eyes and envisioned riding Horsethief Bench in Fruita. Suddenly all the bumps and gyrations of the plane became soothing berms and rock ledges! Almost immediately my HR slowed a bit and the anxiety was gone.
> 
> Works everytime now!


I love riding on planes, and love turbulence and turns even more. (future pilot speaking)

...when you buy a $75 parking decal, yet prefer biking to school.


----------



## x-ker (Jul 12, 2006)

when hiking you hold an imaginary handlebar in front of you...
:blush:


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Or when you get new parts in the mail and run around the house testing the new handlebar that has yet to be attached to a bike. I like to drop in off the couch, hit the big right hand berm at the dinning room table, sky through the jumps in the hall and finish with a huge imaginary skid in the kitchen. My wife thought I lost my marbles when I did that the first time.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

HandyMan said:


> When looking for a new place to live, one of your biggest concerns is the riding areas in the vicinity, and if you will be able to ride to work/school.


Ditto...


----------



## 1440Brad (Apr 26, 2006)

Seanbike said:


> Or when you get new parts in the mail and run around the house testing the new handlebar that has yet to be attached to a bike. I like to drop in off the couch, hit the big right hand berm at the dinning room table, sky through the jumps in the hall and finish with a huge imaginary skid in the kitchen. My wife thought I lost my marbles when I did that the first time.


LMAO!!!:thumbsup: 
I did this just last week.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

joltz said:


> Where is this?


Looking from Mount Eddie, in Northern California ...


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Or maybe you know when you have to use crutches to get your very sore post sugical body over to the bike...just for a shorty ya know


----------



## Concho (Sep 18, 2006)

mtnbkr33 said:


> When you are driving and you are trying to see what bike the individual is riding across the street, and your girlfriend slaps you and tells you to stop checking out the HOT chick on the bike.


I thought I was the only one that did this:thumbsup:

You know you are a rider when no matter where the conversation is you can always get it back to trails, gear or crashes.


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

...you ride...


----------



## Cypher32x (Apr 1, 2007)

x-ker said:


> when hiking you hold an imaginary handlebar in front of you...
> :blush:


Monty Python and the Holy Grail popped into my head when I read this. 

Have someone walk behind you rattling a box of metal pieces together for more realism.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

*You're not alone.*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mtnbkr33
> When you are driving and you are trying to see what bike the individual is riding across the street, and your girlfriend slaps you and tells you to stop checking out the HOT chick on the bike.
> 
> ...


Nope.
A couple of years ago I was riding with some friends and a girl came up the trail on a Santa Cruz Juliana, which was the bike I had in mind for my wife. I was looking at the bike and whistling under my breath and one of my female friends busted me. She accused me of perving and wouldn't believe I was only looking at the bike. Still doesn't.

b.


----------



## gustavej (May 3, 2008)

When you come home from the bar on a Saturday night and browse MTBR forums. Like I am right now.


----------



## apr_GTI (Apr 13, 2008)

It's 2am and you're on MTBR


----------



## xceric (Sep 24, 2007)

HandyMan said:


> When looking for a new place to live, one of your biggest concerns is the riding areas in the vicinity, and if you will be able to ride to work/school.


I just bought a house using this as one of the criteria. 30+ miles of riding right from my front door now with more to come.

Also . . . when you have random bike parts (like a Truvative stem) lying around your bedroom.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

You know you're a cyclist and a mtbr.com member when nobody in your neighborhood, at your job, in your family, your close friends, and even half the people at the LBS know squat diddly about bikes and biking, and don't want to know. But you don't care... ...Let 'em laugh ! :madmax: ...The Dummies.  ---zarr


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

chuky said:


> ...your bike-clothes closet is organized using lycra and all-mountain as sub-categories.


there's a difference?


----------



## Knuckles (Nov 25, 2004)

When you pull up on the steering wheel driving over a speed bump.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> When your husband doesn't even bother to comment on the small bottle of chain lube and mini measuring tape on the bathroom countertop.
> 
> Soooo... I work in a bike shop and carry a mini measuring tape to compare frame geometries. I also ride a lot, and sometimes shove stuff in my pockets intending them for the camelbak, only to empty the pockets at the end of the day, onto the bathroom countertop. My husband says my pockets are like those of Dennis the Menace, only without frogs.


i think we have more bottles of chain lube in our house on various shelves and counters than anything else.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

apr_GTI said:


> It's 2am and you're on MTBR


..don't confuse not having a life with being a MTBR


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

Seanbike said:


> Or when you get new parts in the mail and run around the house testing the new handlebar that has yet to be attached to a bike. I like to drop in off the couch, hit the big right hand berm at the dinning room table, sky through the jumps in the hall and finish with a huge imaginary skid in the kitchen. My wife thought I lost my marbles when I did that the first time.


lol... awesome
i love it


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I ride but my girlfriend doesn't. I tend to be missing my riding socks on a frequent basis. Finally I realized that my girlfriend has been wearing them as an every day casual sock. I kept finding riding socks in the laundry and I hadn’t been out riding, go figure. So my riding socks are getting more milage than my bike.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

when you cut back on grocery's so that you can afford bike parts


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Or you are standing in a conference room giving a presentation and mid sentence you stop, look out the window and wonder what the riding is like out there.

Done that several times.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

you know you're a cyclist when you'd rather read Mountain Bike Action instead of Playboy Magazine.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

I have to defer to Bike Snob NYC on this for the most pure definition:


> 1) A "cyclist" rides a bike even when he or she does not have to.
> 
> Someone who rides out of necessity is not necessarily a cyclist. For example, the drunk driver who must cycle to work because his license has been taken away is not a cyclist. Nor is the delivery person who does not ride, look at, or think about his bicycle after hours or on days off. However, if you opt to ride a bicycle even when it is inconvenient to do so or you could be doing something else, then you're probably a cyclist.
> 
> ...


Now I am ready for some "Moons over my Hammy". :devil:


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

okay now i need to buy a floor pump. and my wife is out right now buying me a replacement mini pump after i broke two in a week.


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

..when everytime you check into a hotel room on family vacation, the first thing you do is look for an open wall to prop your bike against. This happens every trip and believe me, no matter how expensive or cheap, no matter how large the suite or how small the room, it always has only ONE open wall where a bike can lean.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Jun 20, 2008)

You know you're a cyclist when...you ride your bike. Man I don't know I couldn't think of a good one...


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

...your car keychain is actually a key_chain_.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

nomit said:


> ...your car keychain is actually a key_chain_.


your car keychain is a sprocket! or the little rings of presta valves after you blow a tube!


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

When you hear the click of clipless pedals, an involuntarily look to see what kind of bike it is.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

anywhere you go, you scope trails .............I mean anywhere !


----------



## jhill (Mar 4, 2008)

when you find yourself rapidly switching across four lanes of traffic to check out bikes on the back of a car


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

sunnyracegirl said:


> When your husband doesn't even bother to comment on the small bottle of chain lube and mini measuring tape on the bathroom countertop.
> 
> Soooo... I work in a bike shop and carry a mini measuring tape to compare frame geometries. I also ride a lot, and sometimes shove stuff in my pockets intending them for the camelbak, only to empty the pockets at the end of the day, onto the bathroom countertop. My husband says my pockets are like those of Dennis the Menace, only without frogs.


I can't believe you haven't gotten more props so far on this response. Brilliant.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*When you wave to cars with bikes on the roof, even when you don't have your own bike on your car.
*When you think about singletrack to take your mind off the dentists drill.
*When you find torn off gel tops in the bottom of the washing machine.
*When you think about building a trail along the edge of the road you're travelling, even though you're driving 4 hours away from home.


----------



## tegski (Aug 19, 2004)

Harking back a bit...
When you check out the hot girl on the bike as you drive past and your wife turns to you and says "it's OK as I know you were looking at the bike"...and you realise that *is* what you were looking at!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

When you have a bike room at home with atleast 6 bikes, and your wife/mom is not allowed in the room, for fear that she will move things, and you wont know where they are.

Guilty.


----------



## treestan (Jan 10, 2008)

Piggybacking on pro -

When you rent an apartment with an extra bedroom, just for your bike stuff.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

When every analogy you can think of pertains to bikes. It seems everytime I give my kids advice about anything I bring it back to bikes. 

When you can't bear to let go of half (or three quarter) worn tires. We're in the middle of a massive house cleaning project and decisions on what goes/stays are happening all the time. I still have a pile of 30+ old tires. Are the tires more important than the kids' macaroni art from 3rd grade? 

John


----------



## Gordothor (May 7, 2008)

I'm selling my old Celica which is taking up the garage, so I can put bikes in there.


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*I don't know*

Does this qualify? I was on my way home from a Jazz Festival in VA this past weekend and twice I almost smashed into the car in front of me because I was peaking over in the next lane at the component mix on the mountain bike being hauled. 
By the way, my components mix was better in both cases   :thumbsup:


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

when you have a great tan but your hands are white from wearing gloves.


----------



## Drek (Jun 4, 2004)

When your neighbors refer to you and your wife as "The Bike People"...


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

When you enjoy having a bike seat between your legs than having something else between you're girlfriends legs


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

YoungGun91 said:


> When you enjoy having a bike seat between your legs than having something else between you're girlfriends legs


guess i'm not a cyclist then.

i do notice the bike before i know if the girl is hot or not. then usually too late to find out if she was hot.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

tegski said:


> Harking back a bit...
> When you check out the hot girl on the bike as you drive past and your wife turns to you and says "it's OK as I know you were looking at the bike"...and you realise that *is* what you were looking at!


It gets even worse. You could actually be looking at the hot chick and your wife rolls her eyes and says "Just keep dreaming... ...she would think you're a dirty old man and wouldn't give you the time of day."


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

screampint said:


> You put on your mini skirt for a night out and find a presta valve adapter in the pocket.
> 
> That's all, made for a good chuckle at the restaurant.


Hmm... Miniskirts and presta valve parts.... that is about as sexy as a woman gets... If I could only get my girl to find the "passion"..


----------



## JimmyNY (Jan 31, 2008)

When you come home to your significant other with half your face smashed up and they help you unload your bike, clean up, ice down, open a beer, and on top of it say "I figured it was a freak thing"

My wife is awesome, she puts up my insanity so well.


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

Gatorback said:


> It gets even worse. You could actually be looking at the hot chick and your wife rolls her eyes and says "Just keep dreaming... ...she would think you're a dirty old man and wouldn't give you the time of day."


And even worse... When you have looked at the bike, and the hot chick, and the head turned, and the wife noticed... But then she says "so, what kind of bike was she on"...  Completely dismissing the fact that the chick was HAWT... which she was!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

When you don't buy bicycles any more - just frames. And can build them up and test ride them with parts out of your "spares" box!


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

you go over to your friends house and pic up his bike to see the new mods, completely ignoring the hot chicks around.

Bikes in the truck are worth double or even triple the value of the truck.

Open your own bike shop so you can get parts at cost.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

When in the morning you take your Camelback instead of you Laptop to go to your work ...


----------



## dethstar (Nov 6, 2006)

When all your "back in the day" stories start with "We were riding around anyplace when...."


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

you know you are a mtber when you have more bike stiff in your office than work stuff... hahaha


----------



## brain3278 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hud said:


> *When you wave to cars with bikes on the roof, even when you don't have your own bike on your car.
> *When you think about singletrack to take your mind off the dentists drill.
> *When you find torn off gel tops in the bottom of the washing machine.
> *When you think about building a trail along the edge of the road you're travelling, even though you're driving 4 hours away from home.


OMG! I thought there was something wrong with me. Its good to know other people do this too!

When you spend your time at work on the internet watching the weather and looking at other peoples trail riding pictures.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

When you hug your bike after being back from summer holiday (where you were 'with' another bike of course)


----------



## Pbrink (Dec 13, 2007)

You have no idea why you just read this whole thread when you could have been out riding!


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Funny. My wife finds drum tuning keys in my pockets all the time.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

When you buy rental property on a greenway to fix up - and it turns into a bike camp. Bedroll, bike and accessories, beer in the frig., and a coffee maker.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

when you see a fit, tanned, lycra-clad young woman ride by, and the first thing you check out is her bike, OR, you convert your cars brake and gas pedals to clipless. 1 more, while driving, you yell "On Your Left" when passing another car.


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

When your future residence is selected out of a magazine photo annual (true story)


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

When your nice, pressed, khaki dress pants for work have a greasy chainring imprinted on them... and they're your favorite pair. 

Lol... as a matter of fact, when i took them in to be pressed, the dry cleaner attendant asked if I wanted them to try to take the "stain" out, and I told them "nah, I kinda like it". :thumbsup:


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

There's a hurricane headed your way and all you can think about is how long the trails will be closed.  at least I got a last minute ride in!


----------



## Triips (Aug 22, 2008)

you can't make your daily ride with your son so you do this:


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

There is this girl in town who rides a green cruiser with a Kermit the Frog stuffed animal on the back. I've known her for about 3 months, but just yesterday she said "Oh yeah, my name is Amy; not Kermit the Frog." Yes, 3 months of calling someone Kermit the Frog and I didn't think anything out of the ordinary the whole time .


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, so this is only for people that live with someone else I guess.

You know your a cyclist when your parents/significant other try and bust you for having "bike porn" in your search history!


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

When you spot a pretty girl in a race, and your only words to her are related to her bike. You then decide to take a leak next to the car next to yours, only to find out that it was hers.

When you have greasy stains on your shirt because you used it to clean your drive train.

You stay up late doing your homework, because you figured it was a good day to ride.

It was raining all day.


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

When your a man and you shave your legs


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

...when there are more bikes in your living room than pieces of furniture.

....when you think it's normal for a 3 yo to ride her bike inside the house.

...when you don't have a television because you can watch bike videos on the computer.


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*when you move*

into an apartment and when your friends come over they make comments about bike parts in every room except the bathroom. Girlfriend complains there isn't any room in the bedroom for her stuff........


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Fabulous said:


> ...when there are more bikes in your living room than pieces of furniture.


Bikes _are_ furniture.


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*okay just posted earlier today but this just happened*

Got a vasectomy yesterday and got a lecture from GF about not going for ride. She took the bikes with her to go shopping......apt feels empty without the bikes


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

When you hang clothes on your bike instead of hanging them up in the closet.
When you mourn for your old junker bike when you get a new one.
When you fall in the moist concrete in front of your apartment building, and when the security guard asks if you're ok, you just give a thumbs up because it looked so cool.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

When you get excited because a floor plan has a separate room off the garage that would be perfect for the bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Hehehe

...when you tell your friends you went for a little ride and it is further than they typically drive over a few days.

...when you spend more time tweaking the bike to get everything "just right" than you do doing all the other "chores" combined.

...when you dream of winning the lotto so you can move to a better riding location and get your dream bike.

...when your significant other decides to give up and "become one" rather than trying to break you of being a cyclist.


----------



## half arsed (Mar 2, 2005)

screampint said:


> River trips help that problem.
> 
> Of course, then you have the Chaco sandal line and then the sock line, but at least the sock line is faded.


Love my Chacos as well. Only problem is the tan line looks like the mark of Zorro!


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

... when interviewing and investigating new jobs, one of your important criteria is a secure location to lock up bikes, and showers on the premises.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

you use body english while driving.

you can run uphill like nobodies business, but run back downhill and your legs are stiff for a week.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

half arsed said:


> Love my Chacos as well. Only problem is the tan line looks like the mark of Zorro!


i have that tan line extremely bad, they're about the only footwear i've worn this summer, but i commute in shimano bike sandals so i've got that tan line going as well, and a bit of sock tan from mountain biking.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Freely use Porta-Johns*

When you walk down the streets of NYC in a business suit and have no qualms about using a Porta-John at a construction site, you know your are a cyclist. More specically, a mountain biker.


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

When the brand new truck, and the wifes car sit out in the elements because the garage is full of bikes and tools.


----------



## worldwidechance (Jul 24, 2008)

when the top of your arm is tan and the bottom isnt. plus a farmers tan with glove lines


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

When you say:

"I like cycling. I think I'm gonna do it all the time til I drive everyone crazy, and spend all my money on it until I am poor, and do it so hard I break my body."

And then you do. And when you're done, you do it some more.


----------



## gbcircle (Jun 2, 2008)

When turning right in your car you look back to make sure that the Burley trailer isn't going to hit the curb.


----------



## dethstar (Nov 6, 2006)

You get a cycling related tattoo...


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

You meet up for a ride and being keen ride in circles in the parking lot. But your frayed derailer cable decides its done. Yes riding is more important than bike maintenance... And yes I now carry spare cables.

You check out the bike and its stuck in the middle of the cassette. But can still shift the front. I think to myself even if I have to push up the hills I still get to ride down... Done deal, lets go.

After that ride I went SS shoping...


----------



## Fancy Hat (Apr 14, 2008)

You have 4 bikes in your bedroom (because your house-mate only allows 3 in the living room) and you consider getting a twin bed or sleeping on a therm-a-rest to fit a 5th.


----------



## dunno (Aug 7, 2008)

Psycho Mike said:


> Hehehe
> 
> ...when you dream of winning the lotto so you can move to a better riding location and get your dream bike.
> 
> ...when your significant other decides to give up and "become one" rather than trying to break you of being a cyclist.


I started out as one of those significant others that "became one" and now I ride more than my husband does!!! We have had that same lottery conversation. Oh, we have BIG plans, for the lotto that we don't even play.



nitrousjunky said:


> When you get excited because a floor plan has a separate room off the garage that would be perfect for the bikes.


Honey, as I recall, I picked that floor plan...:yesnod: :ihih:

Here are mine:

When you leave the house and your two year old daughter asks "are going to ride bikes again".

When you are at the grocery store and your daughter tells the bag boy "we can't go through the car wash 'cause mommy's bike is on top of the car".

When you do a load of laundry that is *only* riding clothes.

When you get cranky because you only got to ride twice this week.


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

Does a kilt count?

I will spare everyone the pictures though....


----------

